# Silk almond milk (have you tried it?)



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, having just tried silk almond milk, I think i will buy somemore and implement it into my long term storage. 
The reason i tried it, was becouse of the commercial.
I have to find out about the shelf life.
Oh, and by the way, to me, the dark chocolate that I tried tastes kinda like a strong "yoohoo". 
Going back to walmart after work today, and buy more..(1/2 price rack)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Fancy computer internet says the unopend non refridgerater boxes are good for "1 year". The batch I am drinking says "best before 10 feb 14", so I will buy some more.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife and grandson drink it all of the time . It taste great.
As of storing unrefrigerated milk , the Army has had shelf staple milk for years in many flavors.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It's decent. My fiance loves it. I am a whole milk guy and it's hard to think of almond milk as being real milk but it works in a pinch. We do have a few cartons put back.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I put it in my coffee, we use nothing else.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Does it taste like chicken?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wifey and I like it and use it. Cow milk is only used for when people at work clamor for certain baked items.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd like to see the photos of all those little almonds getting the milking machines attached. And where?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The real test of milk is over cold cereal. Non-sweetened, no fruit, plain old cereal. If it tastes good there it is OK. It should also taste good in a glass at nearly frozen temps to room temperature. I have never found anything that is as good as Moo Juice under those two uses. I don't care if it's soy or almond or dried-fat-free powdered milk nothing is as good as the real stuff. I drink whole milk for a reason - I like the flavor. If I want it chocolate flavored then I can add to it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Dr. Prepper said:


> Does it taste like chicken?


Kinda...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Part of the reason I tried it was becouse Im constantly throwing out milk that has spoiled. With the no-refrig. box's, It will last longer.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I gave up milk last year and started using almond milk

My reasons include...

Modern day "milk" is a swill of antibiotics, hormones, and irradiation. 

Please stop drinking commercial milk, almond milk is about the same price


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The real test of milk is over cold cereal. Non-sweetened, no fruit, plain old cereal. If it tastes good there it is OK. It should also taste good in a glass at nearly frozen temps to room temperature. I have never found anything that is as good as Moo Juice under those two uses. I don't care if it's soy or almond or dried-fat-free powdered milk nothing is as good as the real stuff. I drink whole milk for a reason - I like the flavor. If I want it chocolate flavored then I can add to it.


I liked the Silk soy milk until I tried to use it to make french toast, works great on cereal but terrible in baking/cooking.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Part of the reason I tried it was becouse Im constantly throwing out milk that has spoiled. With the no-refrig. box's, It will last longer.


Whoa, it still doesn't require refrigeration after it's opened?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Good read...
The Pros and Cons of Almond Milk | LIVESTRONG.COM
http://nutritionfacts.org/questions/is-vanilla-sweetened-almond-milk-healthy/


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The ones I got were small packages, I finished them. The container says "enjoy within 10 days of opening", and "refridgerate unused open portion"


----------

